# Goku vs. Powerpuff Girls



## Dark Evangel (May 26, 2008)

1.) Goku gets all movie/anime feats and hyperboles can be included if needed.

2.) Manga Goku but same speed and reaction speed.


----------



## atom (May 26, 2008)

You basically made it so Goku cannot win.


----------



## Red (May 26, 2008)

Butter cups can lift mountains. I'd say she alone takes this.


----------



## Dark Evangel (May 26, 2008)

Red said:


> Butter cups can lift mountains. I'd say she alone takes this.


What does that have to do with anything? Goku has tanked far worse. Where the fuck is Phenom and Jplaya when you need them?


----------



## Red (May 26, 2008)

Dark Evangel said:


> What does that have to do with anything? *Goku has tanked far worse.* Where the fuck is Phenom and Jplaya when you need them?


What has he tanked that are far worse?


----------



## SSJKrillin (May 26, 2008)

goku slices them in half

edit: make it more even with the powerpuffs vs Chaozu


----------



## Dark Evangel (May 26, 2008)

The mountain Buttercup lift isn't even close to the size of an actual mountain.


----------



## Red (May 26, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> The attack goes all the way to across the planet's horizon. Secondly, Goku was later tanking ki blasts from a 100% Full Powered Freeza, that one shown was just a casual attack from Freeza at less then 50% power.
> 
> Yeah, mountain busting isn't anything special in Dragonball.
> 
> ...


Granted he took one *nuke* that is different from three girls that equally have the strength to lift a mountain in each *punch* wailing on him. Not to talk of the fact that goku has no attacks that can harm the girls.

Do you have scans of goku taking planet busters from frieza?


----------



## Fang (May 26, 2008)

Raditz *casually nuked two mountain ranges without any effort*. Freeza is exponationally above that level. He was also tanking (somewhat) generic blasts from a very casual planet-buster like Kid Buu in a weakened state when performing his Genkai Dama.

And Goku has IT, do the PPG tank planet-busting attacks?


----------



## Bisuke (May 26, 2008)

Goku is the strongest character out there.

>>

What can 3 girls with Chemical X in their blood do against his planet-wrecking Saian(sp?) powers?


----------



## Red (May 26, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Raditz *casually nuked two mountain ranges without any effort*. Freeza is exponationally above that level. He was also tanking (somewhat) generic blasts from a very casual planet-buster like Kid Buu in a weakened state when performing his Genkai Dama.
> 
> And Goku has IT, do the PPG tank planet-busting attacks?


No PPG don't tank planet busters, but they have flown into the sun a couple times the speed of light. The durability needed to do that is greater than being nuked once or twice.


----------



## Vault (May 26, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Raditz *casually nuked two mountain ranges without any effort*. Freeza is exponationally above that level. He was also tanking (somewhat) generic blasts from a very casual planet-buster like Kid Buu in a weakened state when performing his Genkai Dama.
> 
> And Goku has IT, do the PPG tank planet-busting attacks?



even fucking nappa lifted he 2 fingers up and nuked a whole city  

goku rapes


----------



## Vicious (May 26, 2008)

Bisuke said:


> Goku is the strongest character out there.
> 
> >>
> 
> What can 3 girls with Chemical X in their blood do against his planet-wrecking Saian(sp?) powers?


No, he is not the strongest character out there.

The PPGs have the strength advantage that's about all though.


----------



## Lina Inverse (May 26, 2008)

Same speed? Handicap PPG much?


----------



## The World (May 26, 2008)

The PPG get their asshanded to them by big ugly monsters everyday. The only reason they win is through some crap like love/resolve/teamwork/PIS blah blah blah. Goku can blink and those monsters would be barbecue.


----------



## maximilyan (May 26, 2008)

By combat, are you including everything from strength to fighting style. because if so, there are three of them and one of goku.


----------



## PradaBrada (May 26, 2008)

Krillin solos


----------



## Dark Evangel (May 26, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> By combat, are you including everything from strength to fighting style. because if so, there are three of them and one of goku.


I mean moving speed.


----------



## Pencil (May 26, 2008)

Pedo rape.


----------



## The Sentry (May 26, 2008)

Goku takes em all out in one punch.


----------



## Lina Inverse (May 26, 2008)

Didn't one of the powerpuff  girls manage to lift a whale? And a mountain?


----------



## The World (May 26, 2008)

Testrun said:


> Didn't one of the powerpuff  girls manage to lift a whale? And a mountain?



Goku split a mountain with his bare hands. Then his ki blew it up.....i wonder who would win....and that was him in ssj, imagine SSJ3!!!
Powerpuff girls get pedoraped.


----------



## Table (May 26, 2008)

Powerpuff Girls win


----------



## Koi (May 27, 2008)

On sheer principal, I'm giving this to PPG.


----------



## Table (May 27, 2008)

Y?hi Kurenai said:


> On sheer principal, I'm giving this to PPG.



Hell yeah 







No but really, they could easily gang up on him.


----------



## Lina Inverse (May 27, 2008)

Roxxas said:


> Goku split a mountain with his bare hands. Then his ki blew it up.....i wonder who would win....and that was him in ssj, imagine SSJ3!!!
> Powerpuff girls get pedoraped.


Splitting a mountain == lifting a mountain? 

Just curious


----------



## CherryblossomJazz (Oct 3, 2008)

Testrun said:


> Splitting a mountain == lifting a mountain?
> 
> Just curious



From example, PPG lifting strength > DbZ lifting strength only because there haven't been too many lifting feats in DbZ from what I can recall. 

But the sheer strength it must take to split a mountain in half with your hands is terribly superior IMO. Not to say that lifting a mountain doesn't require insane amounts of power.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 3, 2008)

Is this a joke?

Goku.


----------



## Red (Oct 3, 2008)

Several months ago, I said butter cup solos and I stick to it.


----------



## Kaito Sageko (Oct 3, 2008)

You should have stated Goku's powerlevel at least...
He can go SSJ(any) and kill them in 3 moves:
1. Punches Blossom
2. Punches Boubles
3. Punches Buttercup
GG


----------



## Red (Oct 3, 2008)

^Yes because the power puff girls haven't shown the durability to take every single attack from every single Z fighter without breaking a sweat.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Oct 3, 2008)

Kaito Sageko said:


> You should have stated Goku's powerlevel at least...
> He can go SSJ(any) and kill them in 3 moves:
> 1. Punches Blossom
> 2. Punches Boubles
> ...



Try learning more about PPG.

You know why the speed is capped?  Because if it wasn't they would wtfstomp him in about five seconds.


----------



## Kaito Sageko (Oct 3, 2008)

Snake Plissken said:


> Try learning more about PPG.
> 
> You know why the speed is capped?  Because if it wasn't they would wtfstomp him in about five seconds.



O.K. then, but then could you tell me which is that speed??? And which is Goku's???


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Oct 3, 2008)

Kaito Sageko said:


> O.K. then, but then could you tell me which is that speed??? And which is Goku's???




Goku is not lightspeed, the PPG are faster than light.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 3, 2008)

Goku wins, cuz he's not from a gay cartoon show.


----------



## Red (Oct 3, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Goku wins, cuz he's not from a gay cartoon show.


Big sweaty muscular men with ripped shirts yelling at each other along with naked boys and hairy apes is pretty gay.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 3, 2008)

Reload said:


> Big sweaty muscular men with ripped shirts yelling at each other along with naked boys and hairy apes is pretty gay.



he's got a point. though PPG is pretty lame i have to admit. i mean who watches it? ever?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 3, 2008)

rawrawraw said:


> he's got a point. though PPG is pretty lame i have to admit. i mean who watches it? ever?



*raises hand*


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 3, 2008)

Reload said:


> Big sweaty muscular men with ripped shirts yelling at each other along with naked boys and hairy apes is pretty gay.



Shutup guy who masturbates to futa.























Also, going by your logic, Muhammad Ali was gay?


----------



## HumanWine (Oct 3, 2008)

Reload said:


> Big sweaty muscular men with ripped shirts yelling at each other along with naked boys and hairy apes is pretty epic in a totally straight way.


fixed for you


rawrawraw said:


> he's got a point. though PPG is pretty lame i have to admit. i mean who watches it? ever?



pedos and ppl with a childhood.....


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 3, 2008)

PPG rape. Yeah, there's alot of yellin' on DB, but when they travel so fast they actually go back to the past, and count enemies like satan, and wrap him up in under five min, then I'll be doubtfull


----------



## Red (Oct 3, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Shutup guy who masturbates to futa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends, has he ever lain naked on a grassy field?


----------



## potential (Oct 4, 2008)

Show me PPG tanking continetal destroying blasts.Now! Cause Goku can throw those around with out breaking a sweat. 

Since thier the same speed, Goku throws generic blast to earth and boom by bye earth goku It's to another planet while the ppg's are dead.

Tell me how the above wont' happen.


----------



## HELL SCAPER (Oct 4, 2008)

I honestly think Kakarot takes this. He is very skilled in martial arts, has unlimited will, and has the power to destroy many galaxies.

Whats the PPG got?


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Oct 4, 2008)

HELL SCAPER said:


> I honestly think Kakarot takes this.



Well then, time for the post cross-examination.



> He is very skilled in martial arts,



Which helps him so much when he is this outclassed in terms of strength.



> has unlimited will,



So if I had unlimited will I could stand up to the PPG in a fight as well? 



> and has the power to destroy many galaxies.



When you come up with scans for that, I'll be happy to look.


----------



## HELL SCAPER (Oct 4, 2008)

Skill>always strength. Havent you watched sports ever? Thats just how it goes.

As for galaxies. I dont know...Broly was said to destroy a galaxy and he is SSJ 2. Buu was also said to destroy them, and this was kid buu. SSJ 3 Goku>Kid buu in terms of power.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Oct 4, 2008)

HELL SCAPER said:


> Skill>always strength. Havent you watched sports ever? Thats just how it goes.



So, if I know some Karate I can beat the Hulk since all it can do is lug around its clearly superior brute force and crush my delicate body like a twig while I attempt to give it a good 'ole karate chop?



> As for galaxies. I dont know...Broly was said to destroy a galaxy and he is SSJ 2. Buu was also said to destroy them, and this was kid buu. SSJ 3 Goku>Kid buu in terms of power.



1. We are not talking about Movie Goku.
2. If we were talking about Movie Goku, there would be no discussion about anything other than the absurd Deus Ex Machina's he has.
3. I'll wait for your scans of the statments of Kid Buu destroying a galaxy in a single attack.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 4, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> So, if I know some Karate I can beat the Hulk since all it can do is lug around its clearly superior brute force and crush my delicate body like a twig while I attempt to give it a good 'ole karate chop?



Your underestimating Hulk's skill. Causing the kind of destruction he can cause takes more than just brute force after all.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Oct 4, 2008)

I didn't feel like thinking of some absurdly strong person that has no skill, so I just went with Hulk.


----------



## HELL SCAPER (Oct 4, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> So, if I know some Karate I can beat the Hulk since all it can do is lug around its clearly superior brute force and crush my delicate body like a twig while I attempt to give it a good 'ole karate chop?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bad, unrealistic example. Lemme educate you:

here

Goku by armbar.


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (Oct 4, 2008)

Buttercup rapes


----------



## RyokoForTheWin (Oct 4, 2008)

As much as I love Goku... Buttercup does rape. Especially if it's the Americanized version of Goku. I admit to watching Powerpuff Girls when I had the chance. PPGs flying into the sun and surviving = Goku loses.


----------



## Stan Lee (Oct 4, 2008)

The girls win.

HELL SCAPER:Kid Boo>SSJ3 Goku.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 4, 2008)

Kal-El said:


> The girls win.
> 
> HELL SCAPER:Kid Boo>SSJ3 Goku.



What's this bullshit? Kid Buu=SSJ 3 Goku. If you had said "Kid Buu>Goku" then it'd have made sense, since he'd always lose to Kid Buu, as he can only use SSJ 3 for a short time. In SSJ 3 form he's equal to him.


----------



## Eldritch (Oct 4, 2008)

If they are equal speed, couldn't Goku just use Kaio ken to multiply his? Or does that mean the PPG have their speed multiplied as well?


----------



## G-Man (Oct 4, 2008)

Reload said:


> No PPG don't tank planet busters, but they have flown into the sun a couple times the speed of light. The durability needed to do that is greater than being nuked once or twice.



Cell could nuke the solar system.

Goku, at the end of DBZ, puts Cell to shame.

He charges up a Kamehameha, teleports in front of one of the girls, and nails her point blank.

That's one down, but the other two are now savvy to this trick, and since they can fly into the sun, they won't be blinded by Taiyouken (Solar Flare), and Genki Dama (Spirit Bomb) takes too long, so Goku is stuck relying on Kamehameha with generic ki blasts to create openings.

He has the range advantage (none of the girls' long range attacks compare to the stuff he has tanked), but he's gonna have to e creative like when he was a kid to take out the last two PPgirls.

A good question is, does Goku still get the speed increase from transforming into a Super Saiya-jin or using Kaiou-ken?  Cuz' if their equalized to his base, and he transforms, they are screwed.  He becomes exponentially faster and stronger when transforming.


----------



## Red (Oct 4, 2008)

G-Man said:


> Cell could nuke the solar system.


We've been through this a million times. Cell has not been shown to blow up a solar system, he was exaggerating. The crater left from the resulting impacts implies that it was not a solar system buster, if it was then the earth would have bee shattered by the collateral damage.



> Goku, at the end of DBZ, puts Cell to shame.


See above.



> He charges up a Kamehameha, teleports in front of one of the girls, and nails her point blank.


And she laughs it off and punches him in the face GG goku.


> That's one down,


Not even close.


> but the other two are now savvy to this trick, and since they can fly into the sun, they won't be blinded by Taiyouken (Solar Flare), and Genki Dama (Spirit Bomb) takes too long, so Goku is stuck relying on Kamehameha with generic ki blasts to create openings.


They'd giggle as they generic ki blasts bounce of them like rain droplets.


> He has the range advantage (none of the girls' long range attacks compare to the stuff he has tanked), but he's gonna have to e creative like when he was a kid to take out the last two PPgirls.


I'll give you that, but it's three against one with people he can't hurt and who are as fast as him and all it takes is one mountain lifting punch to kill Goku.



> A good question is, does Goku still get the speed increase from transforming into a Super Saiya-jin or using Kaiou-ken?  Cuz' if their equalized to his base, and he transforms, they are screwed.  He becomes exponentially faster and stronger when transforming.


If you want to go that route PPG blitz him at FTL.

Now do you know why I say the PPG can laugh off everything thrown at them by all DBZ characters (Arguably)?  Because they accelerated to FTL, accompanied by infinite increase in mass and infinite increase in G forces, not to mention the impossibly hot friction heat and everything else known to hit someone when accelerating. Taking that into account PPG could take anything thrown at them by goku and still have their tiny little dresses intact.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Oct 4, 2008)

G-Man said:


> Cell could nuke the solar system.
> 
> Goku, at the end of DBZ, puts Cell to shame.
> 
> ...



You must be new around here if you don't already know this: Cell cannot nuke a solar system.  Neither can Goku.

Goku gets frozen while charging up a Kamehameha to take out one of the girls, so there goes the entirety of your plan.

Also, to address your last point, no he does not get a speed increase.  It doesn't say base speed, it says combat and reaction speed.  That means all combat and reaction speed, whether he goes SSJ or not.


----------



## blueblip (Oct 4, 2008)

PPG take this. I mean come on, one of them could give Goku a run for his money alone. Three of them is too much.

And as for the "PPG is gay" comments...you do realize the show has gone down as one of the best animated shows in history right? I mean, sure, kids watch it, but there is enough subtle humour in it for older people as well, what with the numerous pop culture references and all. Heck, there's an entire episode that's just dedicated to the Beatles, with most of their song titles referenced as dialogue in the episode. You really should watch it before dissing it.


----------



## HELL SCAPER (Oct 4, 2008)

Goku was more powerful than Kid BUU. The only reason Kid BUU "Won" was because of his regeneration and Goku only being able to stay SSJ3 for a limited time. But like I said IN TERMS OF POWER, Goku>Buu.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Oct 4, 2008)

Kid Buu was fucking around the entire time. Goku alone definitely wasn't going to cut it


----------



## HELL SCAPER (Oct 4, 2008)

Goku was fucking him up at SSJ3. Like I said it was the regeneration. BUU COULDNT be worn down. So many times SSJ3 Goku hit BUU with something that would have easily killed him if he had normal flesh. Like I said, in terms of power, Goku>Buu. The regenration made the difference.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Oct 4, 2008)

So you're saying that Kid Buu wasn't just fucking around?
Scans of Dbz are hard to find these days....


----------



## Reznor (Oct 4, 2008)

Well, here we go. Goku wins.

Regurgitate BDome doctrine when ready.


----------



## HELL SCAPER (Oct 4, 2008)

soupnazi235 said:


> So you're saying that Kid Buu wasn't just fucking around?
> Scans of Dbz are hard to find these days....



Thats what it seems. But that is just Kid Buu's personality. Why do you think he is called "kid" buu. Kids play. He was fighting the best he could. The regeneration made the difference.


----------



## RyokoForTheWin (Oct 5, 2008)

Woah, how the frick did Buu get dragged into this discussion? The PPGs are faster than shit and are probably not inclined to stand around for even two seconds while Goku powers up and swings his arms around. His only true chance is his martial arts skill, and I'm of a mind to say that it won't avail him for very long unless like someone said earlier, he uses his childhood creativity, since he's outnumbered by three fighters who have fighting skills that are competent at least. They also have several combination team tactics that may also put Goku in peril.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 5, 2008)

Goku wins this I think


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 5, 2008)

PPG gets slammed through buildings and looks fucked.

Goku's been slammed through mountains and is ok.


----------



## RyokoForTheWin (Oct 5, 2008)

Killua said:


> PPG gets slammed through buildings and looks fucked.
> 
> Goku's been slammed through mountains and is ok.



Ech, that's just for dramatic flare. That's like when Goku and Vegeta were fighting to see who went up against Buu. Technically they should have been punching each other through moon sized mountains and yet they both managed to get shoved only a few meters into a couple of them and were reeling and bleeding all over the place.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Oct 5, 2008)

PPG can fly to space right?

Goku can't breathe outside space right?


----------



## RyokoForTheWin (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah, but supposedly he can teleport himself back to Earth in the three seconds he'd need to concentrate before his organs expand and he suffocates. At least that's what I keep hearing from staunch Goku defenders.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Oct 5, 2008)

Well since he is apparently going to bust the planet like I see a fair amount of people suggesting, he doesn't have an Earth to teleport back to.


----------



## HOYLTHIS (Oct 5, 2008)

If you want to get technical, he doesn't have to teleport back to Earth.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Oct 5, 2008)

Goku with little to no effort wins!!!


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Oct 5, 2008)

zoro_santoryu said:


> Goku with little to no effort wins!!!



Except for the fact that he loses, you'd be right.


----------



## Stan Lee (Oct 6, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Well since he is apparently going to bust the planet like I see a fair amount of people suggesting, he doesn't have an Earth to teleport back to.



He also needs a famlair ki signal to teleport in the first place planet busting seems like very bad idea.



G-Man said:


> He charges up a Kamehameha, teleports in front of one of the girls, and nails her point blank.



Look above.


----------



## Federer (Oct 6, 2008)

Snake Plissken said:


> Except for the fact that he loses, you'd be right.



The Powerpuff Girls are just like DB hard to place them in some corner. I've seen Mojo Jojo punching one of the girls, although they don't get hurt, if you punch Goku you will break your hand. 

I say Goku wins with moderate diffeculty. He's a way better fighter, his striking power is strong and can defeat the girls with his ki-blasts. The girls are too soft to fight bloodlusted.


----------



## Stan Lee (Oct 6, 2008)

Problem is that Goku is just too slow.


----------



## Federer (Oct 6, 2008)

Kal-El said:


> Problem is that Goku is just too slow.



OP:



> Same combat and reaction speed.



Speed is equal, Goku wins.


----------



## Stan Lee (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah,*reaction* speed that is.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 6, 2008)

Did you miss the word 'combat'?


----------



## RyokoForTheWin (Oct 6, 2008)

Too soft to fight bloodlusted? Not all of them. Can't forget about Buttercup.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Oct 6, 2008)

Rules say that they have the same COMBAT and REACTION speed right?

PPG then FLIES at the speed of light on the planet they're in. Which is valid cause it's not combat or reaction speed, it's FLYING speed


----------



## MrSmoke (Oct 7, 2008)

lol wtf powerpuff girls get pounded into dust


----------



## Lina Inverse (Oct 7, 2008)

lol wtf no they won't


----------



## Dark Evangel (Oct 8, 2008)

Kal-El said:


> Problem is that Goku is just too slow.


PPG are normally supersonic. That FTL feat was only from one episode and we all know cartoons are inconsistent as fuck. If you want to be fair let's add anime/movie Goku + hyperboles and their hilarious inconsistency.

EDIT: I was thinking of combat speed is also considered as their actual speed. I'm going to change the OP.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Oct 8, 2008)

Goku rapes them hard


----------



## ShadowRaze (Oct 9, 2008)

i think this thread belongs to the JBD. Remove goku and replace him with chiaotzu


----------



## TheHolyDarkness (Oct 9, 2008)

*This scenario calls for a Fusion character.*

All three of them at once you say? 

This fight is unfair. Make it Vegetto/Gogeta and then we'll have something that can take down the PPGs all at once. 

Goku cannot maintain SSJ3 long enough for this kind of conflict, and even then, it'd probably only give him enough power to challenge them one at a time, before the stress from the transformation kills him.  I cannot ignore the fact that you asked to him to take the PPGs _all at the same time_. Their teamwork is up to the point where they might as well be psychic. 

What people often seem to forget is that Goku really isn't the top fighter the show had to offer. Mystic Gohan could maybe take 2 of the PPGs at once with some effort, given that he's above SSJ3 with no stability issues. All three? Hell no, the PPG teamwork is still too strong. Goku cannot solo this. Fusion (or some otherwise form of backup) is required. 

~TheHolyDarkness Out~


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Oct 9, 2008)

Dark Evangel said:


> PPG are normally supersonic. That FTL feat was only from one episode and we all know cartoons are inconsistent as fuck. If you want to be fair let's add anime/*movie Goku* + hyperboles and their hilarious inconsistency.



Movie Goku is basically a weaker version of Megas XLR.


----------



## Red (Oct 9, 2008)

Sabakukyu said:


> The Powerpuff Girls are just like DB hard to place them in some corner. I've seen Mojo Jojo punching one of the girls, although they don't get hurt, if you punch Goku you will break your hand.
> 
> I say Goku wins with moderate diffeculty. He's a way better fighter, his striking power is strong and can defeat the girls with his ki-blasts. The girls are too soft to fight bloodlusted.


Good fucking lord did you even read the thread? If you had you would have seen this post:



> _Now do you know why I say the PPG can laugh off everything thrown at them by all DBZ characters (Arguably)? Because they accelerated to FTL, accompanied by infinite increase in mass and infinite increase in G forces, not to mention the impossibly hot friction heat and everything else known to hit someone when accelerating. Taking that into account PPG could take anything thrown at them by goku and still have their tiny little dresses intact._


----------



## Redguy (Oct 17, 2008)

in the first scenario its goku before the girls even think about hitting him
Since goku gets powered down to the ppg levels I gotta give it to the girls but not before taking blossom and buttercup out,even then its damn close


----------



## RWB (Oct 17, 2008)

Redguy said:


> in the first scenario its goku before the girls even think about hitting him



Oh really? Explanation pl0x.



Redguy said:


> Since goku gets powered down to the ppg levels I gotta give it to the girls but not before taking blossom and buttercup out,even then its damn close



Wait, powered down? In the second scenario, he's the one receiving a boost, as the Girls are faster.


----------



## Vynjira (Oct 18, 2008)

Goku. PPGs have run into forces that have over-power'd them and won. However, I believe they normally rely on non-battle tactics to win. Such as with the RRBs.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 18, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Movie Goku is basically a weaker version of Megas XLR.



Movie Goku is unstoppable. There's a reason why this is normal Goku, instead of Movie Goku. If this was movie Goku, he'd pull a secret, unknown, never heard of tecnique outta his ass(just like in movie 13), and finish the PPG'd off.


----------



## Gorblax (Oct 19, 2008)

Hm. Certainly a tough fight- until Goku goes Super Saiyan.


----------

